# Hi



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello I am new to your site and would like to know the color of the bird


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

No one knows about color


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well come to PT nice looking birds I'm sure some one will comment on what color they are I don't have a clue I'm just a racing homer guy and we don't have that color that I know of. If I were to guess I would call them a brown gazzi.
Dave


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I only have racing homers and would say that is a cool color! however I would not know the exact name of that color.. I would call it "brown check saddle" but that just my opinion, however I do dig those leg bands! nice looking birds


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you for your explanation


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

The left bird is silver checker toy stencil ts//ts, right is blue checker ts//ts . They look Syrian Meshmeshi pigeons. The toy stencil gene affects the shields only, in general it is difficult to transfer this gene because it's combined between 3 genes ts1, ts2 and ts


----------

